# Maximilian, Diving Star



## sierratreks (Dec 16, 2009)

I just found your forum and started looking around, enjoying the comments from other Golden fans. 

I lost Maximilian in September, 2008, at age 14. As is almost expected with Goldens, he had a magnetic personality, while being a fetch master and hydrophile. The fetch and his love of water combined into a unique art that Max mastered in his life - high dive retrieving.

So, I thought I'd share a few highlights of his 14 years with folks that understand how exceptional Golden Retrievers can be...


































































































Best regards,
Jose


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome!!

So sorry about the loss of Max...the pictures are stunning as was Max!!!

We lost one of our retrievers in March, 2009...he too was a big diver. Unfortunately, he didn't have quite the cliffs to dive from....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome Jose. Thank you for sharing those awesome pictures of your boy! What a heart of a lion he had, no fear. I can see what a very special boy he was.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss of Max. It looks like he lived a great life with you and your family for 14yrs. That is awesome. I love his diving pictures - WOW ! Welcome to the forum - I just wish it was under different circumstances. Play hard at the bridge sweet Max.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Max. Wow did he have a wonderful life with your family. He was a very handsome boy. I am sure you have many fond memories that bring you comfort. Thank you for sharing his story with us.


----------



## jakemmy (Dec 17, 2009)

sorry for your loss. i lost my Max a year ago this week. he was my sweet boy and i still miss him dearly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your amazing Max. The shots of him diving are just amazing. He had no fear and looks like he is flying. I think he is now teaching all of our goldens how to cliff dive at the rainbow bridge. Such a handsome and regal looking boy he was especially when he got his sugar face. Thank you for sharing him with all of us. I hope you will stick around and share some stories and more pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. So sorry it is under sad circumstances. Your boy Max was incredible what a fearless boy. Those are incredible pictures of his talents. I'm certain you will remember that boy forever and ever.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to The Forum, Jose! I'm very sorry for your loss of Max. Wow, what an amazing Golden! Thanks for sharing his story and the spectacular photos. He was a very handsome boy! Please make yourself at home here and share more of your boy, Max. Perhaps when the time is right you can open your heart to another special Golden.

~Jackie


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jose, that boy of yours sure did have some fun, didn't he? I lost my boy at a bit over 14, and I know that they longer you have them, the more in love you fall. Max is likely showing all the other angels how to high dive at the Bridge. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Max - stunning pictures of Max enjoying himself.

Run free, keep on diving and sleep softly Max


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Now that is one fearless and amazing dog!
How did his diving begin Jose? I am beyond impressed.

I'm sorry you lost Max. When I saw the pictures of him diving and watching a human dive my first thought was that this was a dog that lived life...large! Hats off to you Max.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - what amazing pictures of the times you shared with Max - although the circumstances which brought you here are sad, welcome. And thank you for sharing those stunning pictures or your wonderful Max.

Run softly at the bridge, Max - I'm sure there are some wonderful diving opportunities there


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Max he looked a very happy and very much loved dog.
As Carol said he can teach the dogs at the bridge a few trick's on diving


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of wonderful Max. I had a Max too who died 11 years ago.

Looks like yours had one amazing fun filled life!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Max is sure one gorgous boy.
Now Max can play with my beloved dogs at the Rainbow Bridge and you will see him, again!!


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

What amazing photos! Looks like Max had a long and fun-filled life with you.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome Jose. I am so sorry that your magnificent journey with Max has reached it's end. I am so happy that you have chosen to celebrate some of his extraordinary life with us.

I hope you will share more photos and stories of Max with us.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, he definatly has wings now.

I'm sorry about your loss, but it looks like he found the perfect owner and had the ability to fly. He was beautiful.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
Soar High Max


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Amazinfg pcitures, amazing, beautiful golden. I am so sorry for you loss. I lost my old man, Buck in May 2007 to heatr attack but he was only 12 yrs. 3 months old and he loved to swim but was no diver. And lost my golden girl KayCee ibn May 2008 to cancer. She atually was not razy about water and was a chicken dog--loving and sweet as could be, but a real chicken dog who looked to me for protection. It still hurts when I think of their losses, as does the loss of all my other wonderful dogs over the years. You will never forget you wonderful max and he will live in your heart forever and thankfully you have such wonderful pictures of him doing something he loved to do.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for sharing those wonderful pictures. Max was quite a guy!
I'm sorry for you loss.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. What an awesome boy Max was, I am so sorry for your loss. I'm pretty sure 30 ft. is a dock diving record! Oh, I'm not sure about vertical though!

Amazing photos!


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. I like to think that your Max is taking care of my little Sam and keeping him company at the Rainbow bridge =(


----------



## sierratreks (Dec 16, 2009)

*A Big Thanks!*

To all of you that have replied to my post about Max the flying retriever, you have my sincere appreciation for your comments. 

The pics are offline temporarily while I build a new site on my new domain. The links will be good again soon.

Best regards,
Jose L. Alvarez


----------



## sierratreks (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi.

Thanks for your kind comments - and the amazing edited picture. I've already saved it to my computer..... beautiful. You actually picked my favorite of Max, which has also been painted in watercolor by a local artist. I'll take a picture of that sometime and post it here. You've also got many great pictures on your profile. One of the coolest has to be:










To answer your question, I threw a stick for Max when he was just 3 months old, into a lake with a 1 foot ledge at the shore. This was about 4 weeks after bringing him home. The stick landed about 5 feet out. Max couldn't take his eyes off of it, whimpered for about 3 seconds, and took his first-ever plunge... He swam like a natural to that stick, then brought it casually back..... Those of us present sensed the moment was the beginning of good things, but we had no idea... (genetics are powerful, eh?)

Max simply loved the whole experience of mixing fetch with water and diving. As his confidence grew, we just kept offering him bigger leaps - and he usually kept coming back, dropping the stick at our feet, hunching down - with butt in the air - poised to fly again... On the higher cliffs, he would look over the edge first, scoping it out. Of course, the higher the ledge, the fewer times he would jump - just like us. We all like the rush from the bigger dives, but you just don't take those as many times. Max was just another friend at the ledge, with his own style.

There's no doubt that he sensed our enthusiasm, and that encouraged him further. He knew when there was an audience - and he worked it. Fishermen and other boaters would stop their boats nearby and egg him on!

Max would also dive underwater to retrieve, to depths of up to 6 feet if he could see the item. 

So, a year has passed, and I am now looking for my next golden. I have solid ideas on where he or she will come from... I'll mention the lines when it actually happens. As you obviously know very well, these creatures have soul, and they add a great deal of contentment to our lives.

Best regards,
Jose

Here's one more of Max in action. It was taken during a 5 day backpacking trip to Hyatt Lake in the Emigrant Wilderness, among the best shots ever of him:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

YOUR Max is a stunning boy!
I am so very sorry for your loss.
I love the pic of Max with his head resting on the chair/stool.
I thought my 10 year old Samoyed Male, Snobear, was the only dog in the world that did that!! Too Cute!!!!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

So glad to hear you are planning to plunge back into the golden life. Your new golden is certainly going to have some big shoes to fill. 

Please stick around and tell us more about Max and keep posting those Max photos...I love them. Also be sure to keep us filled in when the new golden arrives. You can never overload us with stories and photos.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless You for the wonderful life of fun, love & adventure you gave to Max. I'm sure that your next Golden will have all of the same. And yeah - that's my KrazzzyKady on the barstool just soakin up the vibes!!! LOL


----------

